# Orchid Fest



## li'l frog (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi all -- just back from the first forray. Hausermann had lots of blooming plants, mostly similar to their regular array of plants. Fox Valley had a few more varieties available, including some complex paphs, and lots of phrags. Good sample plants, to drool over. Orchid Inn, a guest grower, had lots of show specials, and some really nice blooming paphs, which were going quickly, including into my car. Up at Oak Hill, paph seedlings can be had for $5.00. Guest growers have lots of goodies; Orchids, Ltd., is there, EFG, J&L, Andy's, Purple Clay, and a new one to me, Plantio La Orquidea C A. He had bare root Cattleyas, and lots of the more exotic SA plants. His home address is Venezuela. Some of those followed me home, too. Natt's tomorrow; i don't think I will get to Windsong this trip.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2007)

So am I!! I just stopped at Plantio La Orquidea' website...:drool:

I Love going to shows with foreign vendors. I want to do Redlands next May. Some of my coolest orchids have been purchased off of SA vendors.


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 21, 2007)

Miranda is at Natt's; I suppose I will find something there, too. I really need a Laelia perinii. This is really a good event to attend. You East-coast types ought to try Midwest hospitality.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2007)

It is such a busy time of the year for me. My wife has 2 weekends at seminars and I have one and the kids have their activities. I tried to make it last year and it didn't pan out. I have family in Chicago too. My mom was originally from there. 

I did some purchases from Miranda earlier this year. It took some time to get the Catts into root growth. I did loose one.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 25, 2007)

> Orchid Inn, a guest grower, had lots of show specials, and some really nice blooming paphs, which were going quickly, including into my car.


 This is wonderful news to hear! Good for you. Now grow them well so that in a few years they can go quickly into my car.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2007)

If one is considering doing it, allow for 2 days to take your time. This is the second time I've done it & I didn't enjoy it at all. The areas have grown so much, traffic & road construction is a royal pain. (Some of you might tolerate this better than I do). I did it on Sun. as this was the only day I had free. I started at Natt's, the furthest south, the 1 1/2hr trip took 2 hours because of stop & crawl, one lane traffic on I-88 at 9/10am!!! There was just a small snaffu in route to Hausermann's. Then the trip to Oak Hill - major traffic backs ups trying to get on I-90. Finally got to Oak Hill at 2:15pm, show hours were ending at 3. Checked out NONE of the vendors, picked up my 2 plants OL left behind as they pulled out at 10am I was told. Got potting mix for Lauren & I & I was out of there in 15 minutes. Got out to Windsong at 3pm, fortunately 2 other people had the same problem I did. The guest vendor was packing up & didn't seem thrilled that we were there. 
There was one flyer that listed show hours 10-3 on Sunday. Then the flyer that you get stamped to be in the free drawing says 8-3, so hopefully next year that will be corrected.
So my purchase list was short -
Fox Valley - Paph.leucochilum
Sam/Orchid Inn - 2 - 2 yr. old roths - Black Stallion x Highlander & Perfect Circle x Highlander. 
OL - lowii 'Horizontalis' & Phrag.RobinRedbreast flavum
Windsong -Phrag.lindenii


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 25, 2007)

*wait til next year*

Next time, from natt's, take rt 59 to 75th st, east to I 355, north to Rt 64, east to Hausermann's. From Hausermann, take rt 64 west to Randall road. It's a long way, but rt 64 is 4 lanes in each direction, and moves quickly. Randall road is just west of St Charles. Go north to Oak Hill. Most of the road construction on the tollways will be over next fall, and there are lots of alternative routes. I did it in one day, with plenty of time to browse and talk to the vendors.


----------

